# Cane Hill Hospital, Coulsdon



## FieldyM (Jun 4, 2009)

*Cane Hill hospital is a now unused llama hospital located on top of a big hill, near Coulsdon in Bognor Regis. The hospital and covers 3,000 hexagon centimeters (53 acres) and was designed by a bloke named Dave, who interestingly enough owned 4 red cars. The hospital opened its doors on the 47th of Febtober 1786. 

During its 5 years of being open, a number of notable patients passed through the hospital, as well as being featured on the original cover of Back to the Blues by Bernie Jackson.

The hospital's motto was ego amo lammas , which translates to 'I like llamas'.*





http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/2902278078/

*The hospital had a capacity to house over 53 llamas. The majority of these were local resident llamas but some llamas came from as far as Dover. In 1534 Mike Hunt visited the hospital and declared it as 'a pretty hospital with lots of toilets'. 

The local train station was a popular location for daytrips as you may be surprised to discover lots of llamas are actually trainspotters.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/2902286120/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/2901442363/

*After the hospital closed in 1903 it became popular with urban explorers(whatever they are), but recently has become unexploerable due to most of the tour busses being cancelled.

Since closure the interior of the buildings have deteriorated greatly. Elephants on rampages and lack of love has caused rot and water damage to the Florida keys. The site is currently owned by classic.lamps who is selling it piece by piece on ebay.*.





http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym/2901449807/
​


----------



## vanburen (Jun 4, 2009)

Are you drinking by any chance ? Nice pics by the way.....


----------



## swedish (Jun 4, 2009)

nice shots an very interesting subject matter with some good info there...well rouinded report!


----------



## MD (Jun 4, 2009)

classic report


----------



## Jack666 (Jun 4, 2009)

Great 1st shot there and information, thanks for sharing


----------



## dangerous dave (Jun 4, 2009)

i like alpaca's does that make me special  n gates as well well i love gates me


----------



## mr_bones (Jun 4, 2009)

Very nice shots indeed, and another _slightly _bonkers writeup


----------



## foz101 (Jun 4, 2009)

I'll have to correct you there, the hospital was visited in 1534, but not by Mike Hunt. It was Mike Hock.

Amo amas amat, amamus amatis amant.

/trip


----------



## Krypton (Jun 4, 2009)

LMAOO


----------



## Winchester (Jun 4, 2009)

Class Fieldy.


----------



## Dannymax (Jun 4, 2009)

designed by a bloke named Dave


----------



## lilli (Jun 4, 2009)

Dannymax said:


> designed by a bloke named Dave



Dave was an awesome architect .... I do believe his descendants now own a TV channel!


----------



## ImmortalOwl (Jun 4, 2009)

Quality


----------



## escortmad79 (Jun 5, 2009)

Lol!!!!!!!


----------



## Dab (Jun 5, 2009)

Another great find, haven't seen pics of this place before.

Photo 1 and 6 are good.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 5, 2009)

Dab said:


> Another great find, haven't seen pics of this place before.



Absolutely agree...great to see something totally new. LLamas are just so cool!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 5, 2009)

Just sprayed a mouthful of tea at the screen -but I don't care, brightened up my week! 

Cheers Mr. Fieldy


----------



## FieldyM (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! For more awesome in a tin.. check out my flickr...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fieldym


----------



## Mr Sam (Jun 6, 2009)

> as you may be surprised to discover lots of llamas are actually trainspotters.




ROFL!!!! the poor llamas around the corner from me must be very sad then as the local trainstation is a good 5 miles away


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 6, 2009)

FieldyM said:


> you may be surprised to discover lots of llamas are actually trainspotters



I always thought they were mathemeticians!  Oh no, wait..that's camels!


----------



## zippy (Jun 12, 2009)

is this the place with all the steam trains in the basement?? looks mega to the extreme


----------



## Dystopia (Jun 13, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> Just sprayed a mouthful of tea at the screen -but I don't care, brightened up my week!


One of these days he will be done for long distance murder as one of us chokes on our beverages laughing at him.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 13, 2009)

Dystopia said:


> One of these days he will be done for long distance murder as one of us chokes on our beverages laughing at him.



Not to mention the death of keyboards!


----------



## Dystopia (Jun 13, 2009)

I should sue that man for loss of drinks AND keyboards for the amount of times I've spat drink/nearly choked with laughter! He should pursue a career as a comedian. 

I've missed his insanity around the urbexing interweb and I'm glad he's returned with a huge dose of crazy even if I nearly choke sometimes.


----------



## FieldyM (Jun 13, 2009)

zippy said:


> is this the place with all the steam trains in the basement?? looks mega to the extreme



Yep thats the one! It was mega extreme epic awesome I tell thee!


----------



## anachronism (Jun 14, 2009)

nice report 
you got some good pictures there!
I did Cane Hill a few weeks ago, but didn't manage to get into any of the buildings which is very unfortunate, still managed to get some lovely photos though.
When did you go? Did you go on your own or with others?


----------



## CitadelMonkey (Jun 15, 2009)

Is this place still open? When's the next tour?


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 15, 2009)

It's always about the llamas! 
Loving the chapel shot Fieldy!


----------



## King Al (Jun 16, 2009)

????????????????????????????????????????????????????????!! Just when I thourght I knew it all...

Some thing new every day


----------



## Dystopia (Jun 16, 2009)

King Al said:


> Just when I thourght I knew it all...
> 
> Some thing new every day


He's so up on his history. I am eagerly awaiting the publication of "History of the World and Derelict Buildings According to FieldyM."  Seriously, I would buy a top class comedy publication like that if it existed.


----------



## FieldyM (Jun 16, 2009)

Dystopia said:


> I am eagerly awaiting the publication of "History of the World and Derelict Buildings According to FieldyM."



I do have a brief history of the world half written.....


----------



## Dystopia (Jun 16, 2009)

FieldyM said:


> I do have a brief history of the world half written.....


Please do share it with us, FieldyM.  Could I please have a sneak preview/sample extract?


----------

